# Leftover Smoked Chicken & Pasta Salad



## bknox (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvqPIBM2zQQ

*Smoked Chicken & Pasta Salad*

2 1/2 Cups Pasta, I used Rotini (3 cups cooked)
3 or 4 cups chopped leftover Smoked Chicken
2 cups chopped Papaya - 1/4 whole papaya - 3/4 cup liquid
1/2 cup Mayo
1/2 cup Chopped Green Olives chopped
2 Tablespoons Honey
1 teaspoon Salt
1/2 Pablano Pepper diced
1/4 Red Bell Pepper same condition
1 Tablespoon Onion ditto

Cook Pasta. Debone and chop up leftover Smoked Chicken (and skin) and put in a large bowl with the cooked pasta. De-seed and peel Papaya. Chop into cubes and liquify. Pour liquid Papaya into separate bowl. In that same bowl add everything else and stir well. Add the Papaya Mayo mixture into the Chicken and Pasta and toss. Done.


----------



## pasta (Mar 23, 2010)

Some interesing ingredients in there. Do you have any recommendations for a similar pasta salad but without mayo? I'm guessing it might not turn out well to simply remove the mayo from this one without adding something in its place.


----------



## bknox (Mar 23, 2010)

You could use Martlel's or similar sauce but I am pretty sure you will be getting the same whipped oil. Maybe Miracle Whip could be used but you may have to adjust other ingredients to get the tangy back. If you find a good substitute please post it as I know a couple people who do not eat Mayo.

Later,
Bryan


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good Bryan, just in time for Spring/Summer picnics .... soon I hope


----------



## jamesjesica (Jul 29, 2011)

Salads are mix of various ingredients that can create interesting recipes. There are many different varieties of bbq salads. One of the interesting recipes of bbq salads is potato salad. I really love potato salad.

bbq salads


----------



## friesian_rain (Jul 30, 2011)

pasta said:
			
		

> Some interesing ingredients in there. Do you have any recommendations for a similar pasta salad but without mayo? I'm guessing it might not turn out well to simply remove the mayo from this one without adding something in its place.



*  Try using plain Greek Style yogurt (0 % fat is delicious, if you can believe that   you may have to "bump" up the seasonings a bit, but you'll still get that creamy texture.  *


----------



## bknox (Jul 30, 2011)

Greek yogurt is what I would suggest as well. I also have used natural indian yogurt as it has a nice flavor a bit like sour cream. Or use sour cream and maybe a touch more honey, maybe give it a taste with just replacing the mayo, it may be fine. There is a lot of play room with salads like these.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks great. Havent fooled around with many papayas but maybe we should get better acquainted. I did not even know Greeks ate yogurt let alone have their own custom blend. I thought they ate sheep olives and oregano etc. Hanging out on here is very edumacational.


----------

